# New tank parameters? How safe is my tank?



## Es345 (Jan 27, 2015)

So since I've pretty much killed almost every saltwater critter I've owned, I decided to upgrade to a bigger tank (20 g from 10 g) and do things right.
I know a bigger tank would be ideal, but a 20 g long is as expensive as I can do.

So I started the tank with new sand seeded with 2 cups of an old sand, about 5 lbs of my old live rock and 5 lbs of base rock. The ammonia got up to 8 ppm initially, I don't understand why it got so high but I think a lot was dying off of my live rock, more than I thought was ever there. Anyway I seeded the bacteria on the live rock with nite-out bottled bacteria and some of the old tank water and the ammonia slowly went down to 0, nitrites spiked off the charts, then slowly went to 0, nitrates got up to 40 ppm but began reducing. I've got a HUGE algae bloom now, with every color of algae imaginable, all over the sand, the rocks, the equipment, the glass... Everything. I've ordered some snails to help out. 

Parameters:
Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrite 0 ppm
Nitrate 30-40 ppm
Phosphate < .25 (API test kit, not too accurate, but definitely low phosphates) 
Calcium 420 ppm
Magnesium 1030 ppm (how can I raise this and how much does it matter for fish and inverts (no corals)?)
Salinity 1.026
Temp 79°F

Equipment 
40 gallon bio-wheel
Air pump
Pre set heater (will probably trade for an adjustable one)
Planning on getting a Red Sea skimmer
Instant ocean salt
Refractometer to backup hydrometer

Chemicals in the tank are minimal and it's been going for a little over a month (approx 5 weeks) 
How safe is this tank?
I did a 25% water change recently
I managed to kill 2 clownfish in a QT tank for whatever reason is unknown but I would really like to have a couple of them

How long to wait before adding fish? I was thinking in terms of months


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I would get your nitrates lower as this and the phosphates will be promoting the algae growth for the most part. You may want to introduce some macro algae to compete with the nuisance algaes. A skimmer will also help you in keeping the tanks water more manageable so you should see a difference once you get one hooked up.Once your algae bloom is under control and your parameters are stable you should be good for fish, and for a fish only tank a 1000+ magnesium is no problem. If you did want to raise it there is a number of great products out there that will do just that or you can use a mix of magnesium chloride and magnesium sulfate.


----------



## Es345 (Jan 27, 2015)

Okay thanks so much! I ordered chaeto to help with the nitrates and phosphates and hopefully snails help as well.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Stability is what you are aiming for.. ... once everything remains stable then you can proceed... you want any diatom or algae blooms under control before you add fish.. and then do it SLOWLY...a few at a time., allow you biological filter to adjust to each new addition ... I have a feeling that that is what may have been the "killer" in your past tanks... more so than the size of said tank..good luck!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Some solid experience gained advice right there, patience has always been key in a successful reef tank.


----------

